# Any natural solutions for a short attention span?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've never been diagnosed with anything but have come to the conclusion that one of my biggest problems is that I have a short attention span. I haven't read a book in years. I just can't do it. I can't do anything that takes more than a few minutes.

I know that my focus and attention can be better than it is because in the past when I smoked a little pot from time to time, my ability to focus on things would increase dramatically until the effects wore off.

I'm wondering for those of you who know your stuff, do you know of any kind of vitamins or supplements or whatever I can try? I'm already taking a Centrum a day along with fish oil, St John's Wort, Acetyl L-Carnitine and Ginkgo. These things help my mood somewhat and I might have noticed a bit of a boost but honestly, I still have the attention span of a goldfish. All were suggested for improving brain function in various articles scattered around the web.

I don't know. I'm just hoping there's something I haven't tried.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Pycnogenol


> Treatment of ADHD with French maritime pine bark extract, Pycnogenol.
> Trebatická J, Kopasová S, Hradecná Z, Cinovský K, Skodácek I, Suba J, Muchová J, Zitnanová I, Waczulíková I, Rohdewald P, Duracková Z.
> 
> Dept. of Child Psychiatry, Child University Hospital, Faculty of Medicine, Comenius University, Limbová 1, 833 40 Bratislava, Slovakia.
> Attention Deficit/Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) is the most common psychiatric disorder in children. Pycnogenol, an extract from the bark of the French maritime pine, consisting of phenolic acids, catechin, taxifolin and procyanidins, has shown improvement of ADHD in case reports and in an open study. Aim of the present study was to evaluate the effect of Pycnogenol on ADHD symptoms. Sixty-one children were supplemented with 1 mg/kg/day Pycnogenol or placebo over a period of 4 weeks in a randomised, placebo-controlled, doubleblind study. Patients were examined at start of trial, 1 month after treatment and 1 month after end of treatment period by standard questionnaires: CAP (Child Attention Problems) teacher rating scale, Conner's Teacher Rating Scale (CTRS), the Conner's Parent Rating Scale (CPRS) and a modified Wechsler Intelligence Scale for children. Results show that 1-month Pycnogenol administration caused a significant reduction of hyperactivity, improves attention and visual-motoric coordination and concentration of children with ADHD. In the placebo group no positive effects were found. One month after termination of Pycnogenol administration a relapse of symptoms was noted. Our results point to an option to use Pycnogenol as a natural supplement to relieve ADHD symptoms of children.


----------



## soto (Oct 19, 2009)

/\/\/\ yeah pycnogenol is good stuff, preliminary clinical trials have demonstrated reliable acute effects.

Other supplements that are very good for improving cognition when taken everyday are:

Alpha Lipoic Acid
Phosphatidylserine
Some studies suggest DHA (Docasohexaonic acid), but the jury is still out
Huperzine A (a natural cholinesterase inhibitor)
Bacopa Monierri


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

First consider if you even need supplements. It could be as simple as an outside factor. If you eat wheat (or other grains), soya and foods with monosodium glutamate (MSG) there is high chance of having ADD (Attention Deficient Disorder), dyslexia - mental disorders.

The problem with supplements is that they are drugs without sideeffects. I am not agains supplements although I don't use them but why cure your "disorder" with supplement and be left with mystery. "Disorder" won't go away and as soon as you stop supplementing, your old character is back.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

MichaelWesten said:


> Sources?


http://www.msgtruth.org/adhd.htm
http://www.msgtruth.org/autism.htm

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=16649874

High ammonia levels are a big culprit too: http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/123213556/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

And study the chart http://msgtruth.com/images/Theory of Autism-Simplified.pdf

Wheat and soya are just a source of glutamate.


----------

